# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون اختصاصات مجلس الدولة الجزائري و طريقة عمله

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 


*قانون اختصاصات مجلس الدولة الجزائري و طريقة عمله* 

القانون العضوي رقم 98-01 المؤرخ بتاريخ 4 صفر 1419 الموافق ل 30 ماي 1998 
المتضمن اختصاصات مجلس الدولة و تنظيمه و عمله

التحميل 

http://www.arblaws.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=685&d=1192549528
[/align]

----------

